# VEN - Vintage Energy



## System (13 August 2018)

Vintage Energy has been established to acquire, explore and develop energy assets principally within, but not limited to, Australia, to take advantage of a generally favourable energy pricing outlook.

The company has earned its 50% interest in PEL 155, Otway Basin, from Rawson Oil and Gas Ltd and has commenced earning its targeted 30% interest in ATPs 743, 744 and 1015, Galilee Basin, from Comet Ridge Ltd.  

The company has also signed a binding Heads of Agreement with Somerton Energy Pty Ltd (wholly owned by Cooper Energy Ltd) whereby it can earn up to a 50% interest in PEP 171, Otway Basin, and has signed a Heads of Agreement with subsidiaries of Beach Energy Ltd to acquire a 100% interest in EP 126, Bonaparte Basin.

It is anticipated that VEN will list on the ASX during September 2018.

https://www.vintageenergy.com.au


----------



## Springs (30 April 2021)

I have picked Vintage for my short term in the May competition, I like that Vali -1 ST1 is getting closer to coming on line $$$ currently drilling Vali 2 followed by Odin 1 also in the Otway Basin PEL 155 downhole gauges collected and pressure data being analysed for update volumetric assessment of Nangwarry reservoir.( Vintage 50% ) . Great team at the helm here could get interesting all my opinion always dyor Springs


----------



## Springs (30 May 2021)

I have chosen Vintage again for short term competition June as still plenty happening over the month just drilled Odin 1 could be a Vali look a like , then back too drill Vali -3 flow rates from Vali -2 still to come . And then still waiting for pressure data being analysed of the Nangwarry reservoir 50% Vintage , news flow should make for a good month for Vintage still cashed up great management lots to look forward to gas on the east coast in high demand alwa dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Springs (2 June 2021)

Good to see a operations update on Nangwarry Pel 155 VEN 50 % mid to high 25 Bcf plus @$300 a tonne co2 going to get interesting when we know size they are dealing with , definitely flying under the radar atm . Neil Gibbins last pro active investors podacast is a good listen dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Springs (7 June 2021)

Vintage Energy  good volume and keen buyers today possibly  on Vali 3 spudding and recent podcast from Neil Gibbins , plenty to like by today’s volume .Always dyor & DD Springs


----------



## Springs (31 July 2021)

I have chosen Vintage Energy for my August monthly competition the recent quarterly read well 4 successful wells for future production, gas prices on the rise . Large shareholders upping there holdings a big plus still cashed up atm and still waiting for more news from Vali & Odin hopefully August is the month for a good rerate always dyor & DD Springs


----------

